# Car wash



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

Anyone know of any decent car wash place I can go to? 
Preferably near by anywhere in London zone 1 or 2.

I live in a flat so its near impossible for me to wash it myself, and plus with the hose pipe ban, there is one I normally go to, but they don’t seem to clean the wheels very well.

anyway recommendations?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Urikov4 said:


> Anyone know of any decent car wash place I can go to?
> Preferably near by anywhere in London zone 1 or 2.
> 
> I live in a flat so its near impossible for me to wash it myself, and plus with the hose pipe ban, there is one I normally go to, but they don’t seem to clean the wheels very well.
> ...


The lacquer on the GTR scratches really easily. I wouldn't take it to a normal car wash. You might want to try a mobile detailer ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d stay away from car washes full stop, nasty chemicals etc.

Just pop in a paint repair shop and ask for there opinion.


----------



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

Just a quick Google, has anyone use “jewels passion”?
they seem reasonable andgood reviews


----------

